# UK tomorrow



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

One space left in our car going to the UK tomorrow if anyone needs to get back.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Cazzy said:


> One space left in our car going to the UK tomorrow if anyone needs to get back.


Shame you're not going the other way and coming to Spain. I could do with seeing my OH 

Jo xxx


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry!!! the car isn't coming back either.

Caz



jojo said:


> Shame you're not going the other way and coming to Spain. I could do with seeing my OH
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

So hubbys staying there forever ?


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> So hubbys staying there forever ?


I wish!! No hes flying back in a couple of weeks!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Cazzy said:


> I wish!! No hes flying back in a couple of weeks!


Mine might be and I want him here, we've gone from crisis to crisis since he's been gone this time!!! His tomorrow morning flight has just been cancelled so he's rolled it over to Wednesday and will keep doing that until....... well forever! 


Jo xxx


----------

